# Java Fern Growth



## creative-fury (Sep 8, 2006)

A few years back I had a Cichlid Tank full of Java Fern and it grew beautifully, filling out and growing leaves from the rhizome. So with my new aquarium I wanted Java Fern on some of the driftwood. It's not growing out from the rhizome but it's growing unsightly long feathery roots from the leaves where the new little plant-lets are growing from (did I mention long and plentiful roots). It looks awful! I loved the way my Java Fern grew in my neglected Cichlid tank. 

I read from another thread on this forum that when they are growing plant-lets from the leaves they are actually stressed out. And when they are healthy they grow as they did in my Cichlid tank from the rhizome creeping out. Now I would of thought that the Java fern in my Cichlid tank would have been deprived and stressed compared to the difference of the two tanks. 

The Cichlid tank had low light (2 x 40w plant grow bulbs), no Co2, and I never dosed any ferts. (Temp. 75 F). In fact I maybe changed the water twice a year. It was 110 gallons filled with crushed coral, lava rocks, and driftwood. PH was 8.4. Had a canister filter, HOT filter, and a UGF filter. It was full of Lake Tanganyika Cichlids and Synodontis Cats. All I ever did with that aquarium was feed the fish. Everything was healthy in that tank. And it survived that way for about 9 years. 

My new Aquarium (6 months old) is 75 gallons With 2x130w PC light (8 hours of 130w plus 2 hours of 260w ), Co2 injection keeping the PH at 6.9. (Kh 7) (Dh 12) (Temp. 77 F). Eheim Canister filter. Its full of lush plant growth. I follow a strict dosing schedule and change 50% of the water weekly. The only parameter that is wacky is PO4, which I suspect is the Eco-Complete, so I don't dose any PO4. 

So what is your experience with Java fern. How can I grow beautiful Java Fern in my 75 gallon, or is it not possible with the parameters of that tank. Any help would be appreciated. I just find it had to believe that Java fern would grow so nicely in such poor conditions, or is what I read incorrect and growing abundant unsightly little plant-lets from the leaves mean It's happier. It Sure does not look like this in the pictures. I'll try to put up a pic so you can see how ugly it looks.


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

Some time ago I received a nice bunch of Java fern and placed it in my 120G discus tank. The water in that tank is: GH - 60ppm, and KH - 0. It is basically RO water with a tiny amount of Ca and Mg. Everything grows great but my Java fern bunch started to get cupped leaves with plantlets on top. It started to look ugly within a few weeks. I finally took it out and put it in my 29G low light, no CO2, no ferts platy and molly tank. The water there is "liquid rock" that comes out of my tap. Within one day all the leaves returned to their normal shape and the plant generally started to look much healthier, without the ugly plantlets and black roots. I think Java fern doesn't care much for soft water and doesn't like to be rushed by high light and CO2 but that's just my impression.


----------



## mas77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Not trying to high jack here, But I to have this same problem. 

I have a low light tank 1.5 w/g on a 75g tank. My ph is between 6.8 and 5.8 depending on when I do a WC, once a week or every third day. But thats another thread. LOL!! My plant is discolored near the tips and also has plant-lets and doesn't look real happy. Although it is stemming leaves from the rhizome as well. I dose twice a week.

So any help looks like it could be used by more than one.


----------



## creative-fury (Sep 8, 2006)

I just found out that there are many varieties of Java Fern, more than the four I knew of. Just going with the narrow leaf form of the plant I read "There are actually quite a number of narrow leafed varieties" even stating it is not clear whether all "Java ferns" (the varieties) are the same species. Also some of the varieties actually struggle to live submersed. 

My old aquarium is still working with the same set-up in my old home (had to stay with the house when I moved) So I'm going to get some of that Java Fern and try to see if it might be a slightly different variety. I don't know if that would be why they propagate differently, but I will find out by growing them in the same tank. With so many varieties it is very difficult to know what your buying.


----------



## mas77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Didn't know that. So definitely repost your findings.


----------



## creative-fury (Sep 8, 2006)

Okay I have the Java Fern from my old aquarium. It looks goods, and grows only from the rhizome. None of the plants in there had any plant-lets from the leaves nor have I ever seen them do such in the all those years.

Here is the four forms of Java Fern that I know of.

1)Microsorium pteropus
2)Microsorium pteropus 'Narrow leaf' 
3)Microsorium pteropus 'Tropica' 
4)Microsorium pteropus 'Windelov' 

All four propagate from the eyes of the rhizome or from the plant-lets on the leaf. But I want to avoid the plant-lets from the leaf. So if I can narrow down the factor that is causing the difference then I can find out if it is possible to stop it in my new aquarium, because pruning off the plant-lets would destroy the entire plant. You will see that from the picture.

Here is the picture. I tore off a leaf and held it horizontal, as you can see the roots are growing the entire length of the leaves making the entire plant look like some form of algae.


----------



## mas77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Mine has only been in the tank for about 5 months so its not quite that bad. but mine will have 2-4 little leaves not one. The roots are not yet as formidable as yours either.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Java Ferns will reproduce by growing new leaves @ the rhizome, and new leaves @ those black dots on the back of old/dying leaves. Give the plant some time to get healthy. Change only about 10% of the water each week.


----------

